
iMac Pro Teardown - jatoben
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iMac+Pro+Teardown/101807
======
peterburkimsher
So there's no more hard drive, only a PCIE-based NVMe SSD. The largest
consumer hard drive is 12 TB now, but there's no longer an Apple machine on
warranty that will hold it.

~~~
lamlam
Well they do have those Thunderbolt enabled external enclosures. Since TB is
backed on PCIe I believe you'd be able to get max performance on a 12 TB HDD.

